# Squid Prxy server



## hackeemmana (Mar 5, 2008)

Hello , this is hackeem i am working on a Squid Proxy server configuration , as a part of our project 
We successfully completed our configuration but there is still problem in content filtering so we like to configure that, so i need help to configure the above.


----------



## Skie (Mar 15, 2003)

Without knowing the exact problem that you're having, I can't be of much help, but hopefully this link helps you: http://www.linuxhomenetworking.com/...TO_:_Ch32_:_Controlling_Web_Access_with_Squid


----------

